# I am in need of a good texas chili or any sounthern style chili recipe



## compslord (Nov 22, 2008)

I need asap a good chili recipe oven/stovetop recipe for class. A tried and true version would be preferable but any would suffice.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My usual Texas red isn't really that difficult, but it does take some time. Basically I take a packer cut brisket ( a whole one, point and flat still together ) and put it in my biggest roasting pan. They usually are in the 10 - 12 pound range, so you are talking a fair bit of chili here. Thickly slice 2 - 3 yellow onions, toss them on the brisket. Put a small can of chipotles in adobo sauce in there. Put in your chiles of choice, halved and seeded. I usually do about 2 - 3poblanos, a couple of serranos and a couple of jalapenos. Tomatillos are nice, too, fresh or canned. Put the lid on and stick it in an oven set to the lowest temp it will go, probably in the 175 F range. Let it stew for 10 - 12 hours.

You'll render out lots of fat, remove it as best you can. Often I take several days to make this. I'll cook the brisket overnight, then take out the meat and wrap in foil and refridgerate. Put the roasting pan in the fridge too ( I have a garage fridge and another one at the shop, so I tend to have a fair bit of room available. ) The next day the fat should be in a thick, firm layer on top of the veggies and broth and can be removed.
Chuck it out or use it for other purposes. The hot stuff in the chiles tends to get concentrated in the fat, which will most likely be a nice orange color. You can cook up some killer home fries in that stuff, I tell you!

Anyway, once you've removed the amount of fat you want to remove, fish out the remains of the onions and chiles. Puree them in a blender with some of the liquid. Depending on how many veggies you used it might be a batch or two. Return the puree to the roasting pan, bring to a simmer on the stovetop. Adjust seasonings to taste. A teaspoon or two of salt, maybe a tablespoon or so of ground cumin and a couple teaspoons of dried oregano. Depending on how hot you want it, how many chiles of what heat level you put in, some chili powder may be necessary. If so inclined a can or two of crushed tomatoes can be a nice addition. Usually I don't add them, but sometimes I do. A few pinches of sugar can help cut the tomato acidity. Or a splash of cider vinegar can add a zesty tang.

So when you have the pot simmering and the seasonings where you want them, chop up the brisket into spoon-sized strands and add it in. You can get some fairly long muscle fibers in brisket, cutting them short makes eating the chili less of an adventure in sloppiness. You may need to add some beef broth or beer to get the desired consistency in the final product.

Of course you could cube up some chuck steak, dredge it, brown it in oil, sweat an onion and some chiles and base a chili on that, something that can be done in a couple of hours, not over the course of days. I imagine a google search for 'texas red chili' would turn up many hits.

mjb.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

My basic chili is hand chopped chuck that is browned in a bit of bacon fat, when the meat is almost browned add a chopped onion and several smashed cloves of garlic. Add 2 cups of beef broth per pound of meat and half a beer. Let this simmer until the meat is about half way to tender then add 2 tablespoons(or more) of your basic grocery store chili powder. I also add 2+ tablespoons of my own chili blend which has 8 different dried chilis in it (don't ask I won't share the recipe :lol. Some cumin that has been roasted in a dry pan, mexican oregano and an 8 ounce can of tomato sauce. Let this simmer until the meat is completely tender. Beans on the side for those who want them. If you want it thicker use a bit of masa flour mixed with some beef stock to form a paste that you stir in.


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Compslord,
I have few recipe i will give you the resource.I hope you like it and also found what you want.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

This is a variation of "Chasen's Restaurant" chili. It was a pretty unique 
restaurant out in California, now closed. For years it was frequented by many
"Stars". This recipe is vary similar to their chili, but, as I said, slightly different. Its a great southern style version....not Texan, because it has beans, but, really pretty darn good!



QW CHILI

20 LBGROUND BEEF(CHUCK IF POSSIBLE)
10 LBGROUND PORK
5 LBGROUND BACON SCRAP
2 EA#10 CAN DICED TOMATO WITH JUICE
2 EA#10 CAN PUREE OF TOMATO
2 or 3 EASMALL CAN CHIPOTLE PEPPER IN ADOBO SC, CHOPPED
2 EA#10 CANS PINTO BEANS IN JUICE
2 CUPCHOPPED FRESH GARLIC
1 GALDICED ONION
1 GAL DICED RED PEPPERS
½ CUPGROUND CUMIN(FRESH IF POSSIBLE)
1 CUP PAPARIKA
1 LBBEEF BASE
2 CUPS ALL PURPOSE FLOUR
2 CANBEER(COORS OR BUDWIESER)
¼ CUPFRESH GROUND BLACK PEPPER
1 GAL TAP WATER

MOD: PLACE BACON, BEEF, PORK IN LARGE WIDE FLAT BOTTEM
POT OR RONDEAU. SEAR OF GROUND MEAT AND COOK UNTIL NO
GROUND BEEF OR PORK IS RAW. REMOVE MEAT WITH SPIDER OR 
SPOON LEAVING RENDERED FAT. ADD ONION, PEPPER, BEEF BASE,
CHIPOTLE, BLACK PEPPER, GARLIC, CUMIN, AND PAPARIKA. SWEAT
FOR 10 MINUTES. ADD FLOUR AND CONTINUE COOKING FOR APPROXIMATELY 5-7 MINUTES. RETURN MEAT TO POT. ADD ALL LIQUID ITEMS, BRING TO SIMMER, COOK COVERED FOR ONE HOUR. SIMMER UNCOVERED FOR 45 MINUTES. STIR FREQUENTLY TO PREVENT CHILI FROM STICKING. IF CHILI BEGINS TO STICK, CHANGE POTS AND CONTINUE TO COOK. 

Note: As all meat contains different amounts of fat....some fat may need to be removed after the cooked meat is put to the side and vegetables are cooked, and flour is added. You may add rendered fat back into vegetables and flour if they will take it....your just building a pan roux.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

do you still need this?
I'll write it out anyway.

4 strips of bacon cut up small
2 T butter
2 T olive oil
1 lb chili grade ground chuck
1 onion sliced/chopped
2 garlic cloves sliced/chopped
1 T ground cumin
1 T oregano
3 T chili powder
1 t onion powder
1 t garlic powder
salt and pepper to taste
water to cover
*****2 cans of chili beans in sauce ie. pinto beans/red beans/navy beans in chili sauce [you'll use the sauce too] [optional]
*****1 can diced tomatoes with juice [optional]
large skillet put butter and oil to melt, then add bacon and cook off. when bacon is done, lower heat and add ground meat. break up and cook until all pink is gone, then add onions and garlic to wilt down.
add spices and seasonings with s&p to taste.
stir well together then add enough water to cover all ingredients. cover and cook on lowest temperature until it reduces but continue to add water as that's the sauce/broth, check often. *****at this point: add the optional tomatoes and/or the canned beans. *****[some don't care for chili with beans and others don't like the addition of tomatoes. we like both added.] recheck for seasoning and adjust. take 1/2 cup liquid out, add 2 level T flour and 1 level T masa harina, make slurry, add to chili and let thicken. cook on low until thick, serve over spaghetti noodles with shredded cheddar cheese on top and chopped onions.


----------



## bubz_bluez (Nov 4, 2008)

i see my chili recipe needs to be kicked up a notch... i got some good ideas here though...
bubz


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

That Chasen's chili recipe is a long-time favorite of our family, though in recent years we have moved toward Texas-style (but with beans.) :blush:

Couple suggestions -

If you have the time and patience, _cube_ the meat instead of grinding. Makes a MUCH more elegant chili, and the cubes (1/2" or so) take a better sear than ground. :bounce:

If you really want to get into it, get online and order a couple jars of Gebhardt's Chili Powder. It's truly Texas and is in fully three-quarters of the winning recipes from the International Chili Cookoff held every year in Terlingua. It's great stuff.

Have a lot of fun.

Mike :chef:


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

Read this for some pretty good ideas (if I do say so myself).

How to Make Intuitive Chili

The main thing to remember is that chili is a way to use up leftovers. As such, almost anything goes. Since it is a Tex-Mex/Northern Mexican dish, most of the flavors should echo that. Otherwise, there really are very few guidelines. How to Make Intuitive Chili


----------

